# Is it dispersonalisation?



## Kittykat78 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello My boyfriend, (now ex) has been diagnosed with dispersonalisation, I've since found out that he's been cheating on me for the past 3/4 months with a variety of different women but always telling me he was so in love wanted to get married have children etc. Is this condition to blame or is he just a cheat trying to pass the buck? Thanks


----------



## Kittykat78 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thank you, he is just a dirty cheat!!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

DP is no excuse for cheating.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

He might feel more emotionally detached and disconnected from you as a result of DP. This might explain why he is more likely to cheat. But it is definitely not an excuse.


----------



## Kittykat78 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks, this helps. It's been emotional and hard to understand. Doesn't make any sense. Its like he is 2 people...


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Some people with DP certainly do experience a lack of empathy. It's true in my case, for example. I find my condition makes me so frustrated at times that I sometimes don't care who I hurt. It's almost like screw the world, it did this to me, so I feel a little vindicated by getting back at it, and doing whatever I need to in order to feel better. It's no excuse, and I'm sorry for your situation, but DP can and does change people, and often not for the better.


----------



## Alfred Tan (Oct 27, 2015)

Guys, my girlfriend leaves me because she suspected to DP and she feeling really unwell when she saw me, and she thinks that she is a bad person, we didn quarrel, we loved each other, but until she back from Cambodia she got that kind of feeling which can't feel the person when she see the person, now she see everyone will be feeling unwell, especially me because she feel guilty on me and she did not want like this but instead she still want have temporary break up, what can i do too?

Anyway, kittykat78. Your ex must be cheating because he won't suddenly love so many person, and if he is getting DP, he will not have feelings to other girls.


----------



## Kittykat78 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys.
Can medication help with DP and how does it make you feel day to day? Is it a daily battle, just trying to understand


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

Kittykat, I'm really sorry that you had to learn about your partners infidelity.

Unfortunately the hard thing to do now was probably the right thing. You were right for dumping him. DP/DR in no way is an excuse for cheating or causes cheating; if anything it would make it harder to cheat because in general it can make it harder to meet new people.

The DP/DR didn't cause this, he did. This speaks to his character alone; and if he cheated on you with a variety of woman than you deserve someone better.

The way I see it is; if someone cheats on me and promises never to do it again. How can you beleive them? They lied to you about infidelity, and were okay with doing it once, what's to stop that from happening again in the future.

Good choice.


----------

